# The New World Order is going to save you. -138



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The G9 admits they are the New World Order and they claim they are going to save you. If only you let them install their guy in the White House. Plus Denton creates a new desk we call the "Shut up Texas" desk. And the California utopia wants even more taxes to help prop up their utopia. Something doesn't seem right with that.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-01-27T22_42_38-08_00






*EDIT* WOW! If you watch the YouTube version notice there is a little wikipedia icon under the play but that explains what New World Order is. I didn't add that. YouTube did it for me. And, of course, they make it sound like only crazy people believe in the NWO.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

They got us again due to the outro. Jackasses! Y'all stand by and Sas will fix it.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Is it a Blue Monday?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Funny thing. Podcast doesn't work on the computer but is working on my phone.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Preaching to the choir is a good plan. lol


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Preaching to the choir is a good plan. lol


So, you listened to it? It'll play for you? I just tried and it won't play.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm telling you, it's a conspiracy!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Denton said:


> I'm telling you, it's a conspiracy!


Apparently the New World order is blocking your podcast, must be a good one.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I managed to click the link, download it, and then was able to play it. I am probably on another list now.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It is.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> I'm telling you, it's a conspiracy!


Well YouTube think so too

https://eu.usatoday.com/story/tech/...conspiracy-videos-misinform-users/2677506002/

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

